# Spring Break 2009 Texas Outbacker Rally



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, I've started the ball rolling for our annual Spring Break Rally. Rally is Friday to Sunday >>>Friday night, Saturday, and Saturday night, March 13 to 15th. Depart on Sunday the 15th. I've tried to arrange this in between the spring break weeks most of us have scheduled.

Potluck will be Saturday night, the 14th. Menu will be listed later.

I have made arrangments with Pecan Park in San Marcos (where we've had two or three other rallies) to hold 10 sites for us until March 1. On March 1, those sites not reserved will no longer be held.

Make your reservations NOW. Call Jim or Phyllis at Pecan Park 1-888-808-7181 to reserve your site. Tell them you're with *Texas Outbackers*. Reservations and payment arrangements will be made directly with them.

See you then!

Mark

Attending:
mswalt - 2 adults + three grandkids (10,7,4) 
Ghosty - 2 adults + two kids


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are headed to Fort Wilderness for Spring Break!!!!!!!! Maybe everyone should head to Florida......

Ken


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

I have one kid headed to Florida for a band trip that week. I don't know if it will fit with trying to get him on the road. 
I hate that these rallies are not working with our schedule we had such a good time on that last one. We will keep trying.

Michelle


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey I will be there -- so thats (add +4)

When we book our reservations do we ask for anyone in particular or tll them something....

thx

Ghosty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> When we book our reservations do we ask for anyone in particular or tll them something


Duh, yes







.......


> Make your reservations NOW. Call Jim or Phyllis at Pecan Park 1-888-808-7181 to reserve your site. Tell them you're with Texas Outbackers.


See you there.

Mark


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, I'm still working on getting a 280RS, so it'll be tight for us. Seems Keystone isn't cranking a lot of trailers out right at the first of the year. Something about the economy







I am thinking of picking up from Lakeshore. I'll let ya'll know!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Tim,
If you are looking for anyone to help you drive it back from lakehsore let me know!~!~!~!~!









ohh yea... we are looking into the dates for the spring break rally, will let everyone know.

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Unfortunately we're headed to Ft Worth that weekend. Hopefully we can make the fall rally.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh goody! We really liked Pecan Park this past summer. It was very relaxing.

I believe we will be there! We might have to play hooky from school on Friday so we can break up the trip down there but hey! it is just Kindergarten







(HA!)

Oh! We got some new lights for the trailer for Christmas so we won't feel 'outshined' if we are parked next to Ghosty!

I don't know how many of us there will be just yet. At least 4 of us maybe 5 a long shot at 6.

Micah


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Heading out for Big Bend National Park on March 14th. Hate to miss one so close to home and work (I work in SMTX), but have fun on the beautiful San Marcos River.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Get your reservations in early.

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

This looks like a rally that I will be able to attend. I have heard that this place is really nice! I normally stay at the Air Force Base up the raod a bit but I have been wanting to camp there so I guess this is my chance. I hope to see you all there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

For all you procrastinators!

Get your reservations in now. I told them we wouldn't have any problem filling up all ten sites.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Count us in for two adults and one child....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Attending:
mswalt - 2 adults + three grandkids (10,7,4) 
Ghosty - 2 adults + two kids 
Outtahere - 2 adults + 1 kid

Keep those reservations coming! Call Pecan Park and reserve NOW!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Well everyone,
Judy and I have been trying to get our schedules fixed so that we could make the Spring Rally, but Judy's Spring Break from school is the following week and I am tied up with Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo the 12th, 13th, 14th, 15th and 16th of March. We will miss you all, but we have already made our reservations for the Summer Rally. We sure wanted to meet the new OUTBACKERS that have shown interest in being there. Well, we will see them in the summer.
Robert


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Alrighty then....

Finally got my vacation days scheduled at work and We are in for the Spring Break Rally !!!!
We will be arriving sometime friday evening and leave out sunday.

Look forward to seeing everyone

Bryan

Happy Camping

p.s. attending: Me, Vanessa, Cameron and The Dudes 
(3 Adults 2 kids)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rob&Judy, sorry you won't be able to make it. But we'll see you at the summer rally.

Those attending Pecan Park Spring Break:

mswalt - 2 adults + three grandkids (10,7,4) 
Ghosty - 2 adults + two kids 
Outtahere - 2 adults + 1 kid
Texas Friends - 2 adults + 3 kids (including 2 dudes)

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Again I miss out!







I have to go to the desert and I won't be back in time for the rally. You all enjoy. Country First.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for your service Paul! Sending all the best in prayers, positive wishes, and good karma for you and your family during your tour of duty.


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok we might be able to make this one. Will know by next week.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

briansk11 said:


> Ok we might be able to make this one. Will know by next week.


Brian, I hope you can! It'd be great to see y'all again.

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Again I miss out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark,

Travel was shifted to the right by a couple of weeks. Barb an I will be there.









Paul


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Paul said:


> Again I miss out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark,

Travel was shifted to the right by a couple of weeks. Barb an I will be there.









Paul
[/quote]

Hey, Paul that's great! Looking forward to meeting y'all.

Mark

mswalt - 2 adults + three grandkids (10,7,4) 
Ghosty - 2 adults + two kids 
Outtahere - 2 adults + 1 kid
Texas Friends - 2 adults + 3 kids (including 2 dudes)
Paul - 2 adults


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy Ya'll,

We just joined as a suggestion from Rob & Judy (Met at the Houston RV show) and also just bought our first TT. As you might guess it is an OUTBACK 268rl !! We have called today and left a msg to reserve a site for the Spring Rally in SM. Our TT is due in, depending on the color, either early next week or the week after. We are looking forward to meeting our new Outback family and friends.

Happy Camping,

Curtis & Donna


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Curtis and Donna!








We're glad to have you aboard, and congratulations on the new Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, that's great. Looking forward to seeing y'all!

Mark

Attending:
mswalt - 3 adults + three grandkids (10,7,4) 
Ghosty - 2 adults + two kids 
Outtahere - 2 adults + 1 kid
Texas Friends - 2 adults + 3 kids (including 2 dudes)
Paul - 2 adults
Sir Campselot - 2 adults


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Just an idea: If there is enough interest and commited buyers, would it be out of the question to maybe order some hats and t-shirts as a group? If we order over $100 then shipping is free. The hats look really nice! I am in for 1 hat and am sure the DW not to be left out would want a t. We can then distribute them and collect the $$ at the rally. If this is a good idea I will handle the order.

Regards,
Curtis & Donna


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Just an idea: If there is enough interest and commited buyers, would it be out of the question to maybe order some hats and t-shirts as a group? If we order over $100 then shipping is free. The hats look really nice! I am in for 1 hat and am sure the DW not to be left out would want a t. We can then distribute them and collect the $$ at the rally. If this is a good idea I will handle the order.


Curtis,

There would probably be interest in this idea, but my suggestion would be to put all the information in a separate thread with pictures and prices.









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Special Note:

Make sure you've made your reservations! They're only counting 4 so far. I show 6! Did you all tell them you're with the Outbackers?

Only two more weeks to reserve. They release the sites on March 1.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I was sure to tell them I am with the OUTBACKERS GROUP... If you have made reservations and arent sure you might want to call back and check!

Also... here is a thread to Sir Campselot' order for this rally
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=25208&hl=

Looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting the newbies~

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings,

We were very much looking forward to attending the TX Sp rally. Just heard from our dealer that instead of 2 weeks for delivery that our TT ETA is more like the end of March.







So we may have to miss this one. We are still contemplating maybe coming up for the pot luck. So its wait and see at this point.

Regards,
Curtis & Donna


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So we may have to miss this one


Don't let that stop you....... Check to see if Pecan Park has availability in their camping cabins!

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Special Note:
> 
> Make sure you've made your reservations! They're only counting 4 so far. I show 6! Did you all tell them you're with the Outbackers?
> 
> ...


Mark,

I will make the reservations tomorrow. Waiting for confirmation from the dog kennel. Yes, Roxie the 80 pound lab has to go to jail for a few days. We normally take her but this is a weekend for the DW and I. Where do we stand with the pot luck?? Spanish Rice?

Paul


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Mark.... we will be bringing our neice (14) for the rally so add a "teen" to our list.... and hopefully our daughter, son and his girlfreind will join us for the rally dinner. I am still somewhat gimpy, but do expect to be much better...soon! I did e-mail the local OutBack dealer who was interested in doing something for the rally, but haven't heard a response, I will keep trying.

Looking forward to getting back into the swing of Outbackin' and seeing my dear friends....

Laura.... aka, one happy camper!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Well ladies and gentleman, Judy and I have finally gotten our schedule worked out so that we will be able to make the Spring Rally. We have made our reservations at the park. We will be arriving about 8 or 8:30 Friday night, but we will be there.
Robert


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> will be able to make the Spring Rally. We have made our reservations at the park


Good news, Rob! See y'all there.

Mark

Attending:
mswalt - 3 adults + three grandkids (10,7,4) 
Ghosty - 2 adults + two kids 
Outtahere - 2 adults + 2 kids
Texas Friends - 2 adults + 3 kids (including 2 dudes)
Paul - 2 adults
Rob & Judy - 2 adults


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Bad news: We are going to have to miss another Rally








Good News: It's because that same weekend we are driving to Lakeshore to get our '09 280RS








I know it's a haul, but the price is impossible to beat and we are (now) looking forward to the road trip! IM me if you want more details on the deal. We have all week so we are planning a stop at Nashville to see what that is all about. I'm not that crazy about the new color schemes on the interior cabinetry, but the RS has everything we wished the KRS had. Hey Ghosty, you are looking to upgrade... you can be my wingman







I think they have about 4 more coming in with ours.








Anyway, y'all have fun and we WILL see everyone this summer!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim, glad you're finally getting your replacement trailer but sorry you'll miss our rally. Make sure you make reservations for the one in June.

Have a great trip.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*LAST WEEK FOR RESERVATIONS. SITES WILL ONLY BE HELD UNTIL MARCH 1!*


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We changed our plans... Instead of being there friday thru sunday we will be there friday thru MONDAY now....

Oh yea... Since we are a family of five now, is $23,900.00 a good price for a new '08 31 FQBHS ???

Hmmmmmmmmm

Bryan
Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Uh oh.....I smell a new fiver in the works?

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Mark,

Barb and I are in







, all reservations are made. Where do we stand for the "Pot Luck"? OBTW, We are rally virgins so be gentle.









Paul


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We booked our spot today. We are arriving on Friday around 1pm. Currently we are departing on Sunday - but there is current discussion in the Collins household about extending our stay.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking better!

Attending:
mswalt - 3 adults + three grandkids (10,7,4) 
Ghosty - 2 adults + two kids 
Outtahere - 2 adults + 2 kids
Texas Friends - 2 adults + 3 kids (including 2 dudes)
Paul - 2 adults
Rob & Judy - 2 adults
collinsfam_tx - 2 adults + 2 kids


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are possibly going to be 4 adults + 2 kids but we don't know for sure yet. Curtis' mom and aunt may be joining us down there.

So what are the potluck plans?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We are possibly going to be 4 adults + 2 kids but we don't know for sure yet. Curtis' mom and aunt may be joining us down there.
> 
> So what are the potluck plans?


Uhhhhh, I don't have any yet. Give me a couple days and I'll post something this weekend. Whose up for WHAT? Mexican? BBQ? Fajitas?

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Mexican? BBQ? Fajitas?
> 
> Mark


Yes.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Mexican? BBQ? Fajitas?
> 
> Mark


Yes.








[/quote]

Smart a**--aleck!









But I agree. All sound good to me!

Mark


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings,

As I mentioned in a previous post our TT ETA seems to be more towards the end of March.







Even if we do not have our rig we are looking forward to meeting our fellow Outbackers and plan to drive up for the pot luck. So we will be the Outbackers that pull in and something is missing. So no wise cracks like "Did you notice when you pulled in that your trailer was no longer attached?" or "Did you forget something when you left the house?" You have time to come up with something even better before we get together and I would expect nothing less as a warm welcome. You would definately hear from me when you pulled in if the situation was reversed, but that is me I am kind of a smart a... Always in good humor though.

See Ya in SM.

Happy Camping!









Curtis & Donna


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

As far as the potluck goes here is my .03cents...

Catering BBQ meat is always good and easy... Just collect money and go pick it up...

Fajitas would be a neat change... But unless we find a place to go buy the food already cooked up we would have to do all that on our own... by the time we cook the meat and grill the onions/veggies it could quite the chore.

Guess it just depends on how much work we all wanna do!

I am open...

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings,

I always find that the cooking out is half the fun. Fajitas is pretty easy and quik. I make a pretty good pico de gallo. A few other fixins and it's "Come and get it".

Just my .02 cents.

Happy Camping









Curtis & Donna


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, let's do fajitas.

I'll bring some chicken fajita meat and flour tortillas. We'll need beans, lettuce, cheese, beef fajita meat, rice, salsa etc... start our lists here....

*Menu*
mswalt - chicken fajita meat; flour tortillas

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

I count an estimate of:

17 adults 
12 kids

How much "BEEF" fajita meat do you think we will need???

Bryan


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

mswalt said:


> OK, let's do fajitas.
> 
> I'll bring some chicken fajita meat and flour tortillas. We'll need beans, lettuce, cheese, beef fajita meat, rice, salsa etc... start our lists here....
> 
> ...


I got the spanish rice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> Mark,
> 
> I count an estimate of:
> 
> ...


You got me there. I guess, estimate how much your family would eat, multiple by about 5, then halve (half for chicken and half for beef)????????????????

If we don't have enough, we'll run to Wal-Mart and get more.....









Mark

Menu:
mswalt - chicken fajita meat; flour tortillas
Paul - spanish rice

Menu:


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Mark,

Put me down for the Pico and my wife makes a GREAT Mexican eggroll, but as we will not have our TT these are best when served fresh out of the oil. She is out of town and will let you know what else we will bring. Any problem if I bring some mesquite to provide a little extra flavor? Who will be the grill master?

Just FYI: Those that have an HEB they have both chicken and beef fajitas that is prepackaged and marinated. It is pretty good and reasonably priced. The meat being the most expensive maybe we should pass the hat to help cover?

See Ya in SM!
Curtis & Donna


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We always get our fajita meat from HEB and thats what i was thinking about getting and bringing to the potluck.

Not a bad idea about passing the hat for meat cost....

WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK ABOUT PASSING THE HAT FOR MEAT COST?

also.... may have to borrow an extra grill to cook all the meat in a timely manner.

Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK ABOUT PASSING THE HAT FOR MEAT COST?


Bryan, just tell me how much you think we'll need, what the price is and we'll divvy it up between all of us. Everyone then can just bring side dishes.

Curtis, I don't know if anyone is actually bringing a wood/charcoal grill. I know I only have a Coleman Roadtrip (propane). Anyone bringing another kind of grill?

BTW, I think Tish is making up some taco meat for the kids (or adults) who may or may not like onions, green peppers, etc.

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

mswalt said:


> > WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK ABOUT PASSING THE HAT FOR MEAT COST?
> 
> 
> Bryan, just tell me how much you think we'll need, what the price is and we'll divvy it up between all of us. Everyone then can just bring side dishes.
> ...


My Baby Q is always in the belly of the OB. Standing by if required.

Paul


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

I am having trouble believing what I am reading. Propane! Thats not BarBQ. This is some sort of joke on me the new guy, Right? I had to go back and double check to make sure I was on the TEXAS Outbackers and not the I Live Up East and Don't Know How to Cook Fajitas Outbackers.







If need be I will bring a CHARCOAL grill and mesquite so we can do this right. Bryan sounds like you are planning to do the cooking. I'm just bustin your chops . You guys let me know, I'm the new guy and what do I know?









Out,
Sir


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Sir...
well, this " I Live Up East and Don't Know How to Cook Fajitas Outbacker " just happens to be a 6'4" 275lb, meat eating, born and bred Texan that does know a bit about cooking.... ie, You should have been at the summer rally.... Then you would have seen my regular "COOKER" ..and it wasnt charcoal either!

Since I am bringing my family of five and space is a premium i guess we will have to settle on propane.

but you are more then welcome to bring your charcoal grill....

let me know, i can always do guacamole and grill the onions. (on propane)

Bryan

Happy Camping

p.s. thats bustin chops


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Sir Campselot said:


> I am having trouble believing what I am reading. Propane! Thats not BarBQ. This is some sort of joke on me the new guy, Right? I had to go back and double check to make sure I was on the TEXAS Outbackers and not the I Live Up East and Don't Know How to Cook Fajitas Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 650 pound BBQ pit made of a 24" HP gas line with an 18" HP gas line fire box with a counter balanced lid just can't squeeze into the belly of the OB. Did any check with the CG to see if they have a pit







? We are in TEXAS







! I have lots of South TX fire wood to keep everyone happy and would be glad to provide!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I realize we live in BBQ country, but what many of you may not realize is that much of Texas is in a burn ban.....that means no fires!

And, like mentioned earlier, many wood grills or charcoal grills just don't carry well in a travel trailer. That being said, I've eaten many a meal on my Coleman Roadtrip and enjoyed them.

Curtis, maybe you can find some pictures of Bryan's grill at the rally. Someone may have access to them on their laptop. That was a grill! And man, was there some grillin'!!

See y'all there.

Mark

Menu:
mswalt - chicken fajita meat; flour tortillas
Paul - spanish rice
Sir Campselot - pico de gallo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Special Note: Just got a call from Pecan Park. They confirmed 7 reservations. Since this is a "holiday" week, Spring Break, they can hold the additional sites no longer. They are releasing them today. If you still want to go and be with us at this rally, call them ASAP.*


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Paul said:


> I am having trouble believing what I am reading. Propane! Thats not BarBQ. This is some sort of joke on me the new guy, Right? I had to go back and double check to make sure I was on the TEXAS Outbackers and not the I Live Up East and Don't Know How to Cook Fajitas Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 650 pound BBQ pit made of a 24" HP gas line with an 18" HP gas line fire box with a counter balanced lid just can't squeeze into the belly of the OB. Did any check with the CG to see if they have a pit







? We are in TEXAS







! I have lots of South TX fire wood to keep everyone happy and would be glad to provide!
[/quote]

Damned I'm going to miss the food fight!!

Y'all have fun, Glenn


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay I will bring Refried Beans, Chips and Homemade Salsa. Should I do stuffed jalapenos again too? I am outsourcing some of this to Curtis' Mom and Aunt so I am not going to be over burdened or anything. Let me know if you want the stuffed jalapenos - I can always pick the fixins up at Walmart at the last minute.

Oh, we have no problem throwing in cash for the meat and we are definitely going to be 4 adults and 2 kids.

We are now planning on staying through Tuesday (if possible with the park).

Has anyone seen any news about the fires in this area? I know there was one burning about 10 miles outside of Bastrop and moving south. I hope they get some rain soon.

Micah


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Should I do stuffed jalapenos again too?


YES!

Mark

Menu:
mswalt - chicken fajita meat; flour tortillas; taco meat
Paul - spanish rice
Sir Campselot - pico de gallo
collinsfam_tx - Refried Beans, Chips and Homemade Salsa, stuffed jalapenos


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Should I do stuffed jalapenos again too?
> 
> 
> YES!
> ...


Will do then!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Can't make the rally since I will be heading out to Big Bend National Park. Just a little bit of news from Central Texas: we are experiencing an "exceptional drought" which has been reported to be the worst drought conditions in the US at this time. A fire consumed 1,500 acres, 28 homes, and 12 businesses earlier this week near Bastrop. Burn ban for all of Central Texas and most of the other 254 counties in Texas. The San Marcos River flow is down, of course, but still nice and cold. I don't know the level at the campground, but I believe they have a pool.

If you wander into San Marcos, the old dam at Rio Vista park was replaced a while back with a very beautiful design of rock falls that serves better for tubers and paddlers. Across from Rio Vista falls is a decent restaurant, San Marcos River Pub and Grill, with a nice view of the falls and usually has live music on the weekends. If you drift out to the outlet malls, I highly recommend a visit to the Centerpoint Station located on the west side of IH 35, across from the outlet malls. Best Blue Bell shakes and burgers around. They bake their own buns! My personal favorite is the jalapeno cheeseburger with frings (fries and onion rings mixed order).

Of course, just hanging around the campground with good friends is usually the best food and show. Have fun in SMTX.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I heard about the fire. It started about 10 miles from my uncle's RV Park in Bastrop on the land of a Camp that another uncle of mine started about 21 years ago. They said a tree fell over and broke some power lines and started the fire.

Have they banned only the charcoal grills or all grills or all open flames? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Burn bans are regulated by each counties Fire Marshal and right now Hays County is "Under a Burn Ban" ...but what that actually means is burning of materials or open fires. For the county I work in, most grills are USUALLY not considered open fires since they are 'contained', ie covered fires. An open pit fire would not be allowed since it is not contained or covered. I will call Mark Chambers, the Hays County Fire Marshal, tomorrow and see exactly what the restrictions are for San Marcos area. 
We may also have to check with Pecan Park to see what restrictions they have. They have the right to restrict even more since it is private property. Its a CYA thing!

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

OK, the fire marshals office said no outside fires of any type but the lady I talked to hadnt heard of a ban on cooking grills. So I called Pecan Park and was told that propane and charcoal grills are fine as long as they are off the ground... So if your grill doesnt have legs I guess the option is to burn the top off a picnic table! Not that that has ever happened at an Outback get together!







Ghosty you there?

I will bring the fajita meat

Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Menu:
mswalt - chicken fajita meat; flour tortillas; taco meat
Paul - spanish rice
Sir Campselot - pico de gallo
collinsfam_tx - Refried Beans, Chips and Homemade Salsa, stuffed jalapenos 
Texas Friends - beef fajita meat


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings All,

Just an update now that the DW is back in town, We will also bring a 7 layer dip, chips and she says a dessert. If someone will volunteer to cook em I can bring onions and peppers thin sliced and ready to cook. As of today we still will not have our TT from the dealer so unless I bring the coleman stove we do not have a way to cook. Let us know about the onions and peppers.

Bryan, should I bring a CHARCOAL grill or 2 plus some mesquite? What is the plan Oh GRILLMASTER?

Mark, I would guess maybe in the last week you might make a list of the items we still need to round this meal out like utencils, plates , napkins etc.? I have no problem changing what we are planning to bring if we really need something else.

Looking forward to meeting everyone in SM.

Curtis & Donna


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark, I would guess maybe in the last week you might make a list of the items we still need to round this meal out like utencils, plates , napkins etc.? I have no problem changing what we are planning to bring if we really need something else.


We always need paper plates, plastic utensils and such. I was hoping someone who hasn't signed up for anything would notice.

Yes, we can hook you up in grililng your veggies. I'm sure we'll have enough grills. I don't know about charcoal. As far as I know, everyone has propane. If that's not the case, someone chime in.

I'll be out of town (Austin) for the next few days, but I'll try to get on the laptop at the motel and chime in when I can.

Mark

Menu:
mswalt - chicken fajita meat; flour tortillas; taco meat
Paul - spanish rice
Sir Campselot - pico de gallo, 7 layer dip, chips, dessert, onions and peppers.
collinsfam_tx - Refried Beans, Chips and Homemade Salsa, stuffed jalapenos 
Texas Friends - beef fajita meat


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings,

Just FYI: I just got off the phone with Cassandra at Pecan Park and all sites are booked up. WE STILL HAVE A RESERVATION IF ANYONE needs a site. We will let it go on Monday if our TT does not come in. If ANYONE wants our reservation let me know ASAP so we can change it over in stead of canceling.

Regards,

Curtis & Donna


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Mark, I would guess maybe in the last week you might make a list of the items we still need to round this meal out like utencils, plates , napkins etc.? I have no problem changing what we are planning to bring if we really need something else.
> 
> 
> We always need paper plates, plastic utensils and such. I was hoping someone who hasn't signed up for anything would notice.
> ...


On second thought: at $9.95 per day, I may NOT be on the laptop the next few days! Depends on whether there is any free Wi-Fi space at the hotel.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey -- just a reminder though ... what ever amount of meat that we decide on -- CUT IN HALF ... every time we ALWAYS buy twice the amount we need...

Thx

Sam


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Please forgive me for not staying more in touch.... got too many projects going while on leave... We will be happy to provide the paper/ plastic wear and cups. We'll also bring an enchilada casserole, corn tortillas and Sopapilla cheesecake.

Mark... looks like it will just be Glenn, I and the granddaughter.

Let us know what else we can do....

Happy Camping...

Laura


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Well everyone it looks like Judy and I are going to have to miss the Rally as it turns out. Two reasons: 1.) Our trailer is not hear, but that was not going to stop us. 2.) I have business meetings that I am unable to get out of for all day Saturday. We were sure looking forward to seeing our Outback friends and the new ones that we have not met yet. We will be at the Summer Rally in San Antonio in June. We have already made our reservations. Hope to see some of you before the Summer Rally. Sorry for the late notice, I tried everything to get out of the meetings.
Robert


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Well everyone it looks like Judy and I are going to have to miss the Rally as it turns out. Two reasons: 1.) Our trailer is not hear, but that was not going to stop us. 2.) I have business meetings that I am unable to get out of for all day Saturday. We were sure looking forward to seeing our Outback friends and the new ones that we have not met yet. We will be at the Summer Rally in San Antonio in June. We have already made our reservations. Hope to see some of you before the Summer Rally. Sorry for the late notice, I tried everything to get out of the meetings.
> Robert


Robert - sure will miss seeing you and Judy but we will hopefully get to meet up at the Summer Rally (if we can get back from DC in time)!

Curtis and Micah


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry y'all won't be able to make it. We'll miss you.

Mark

Menu:
mswalt - chicken fajita meat; flour tortillas; taco meat
Paul - spanish rice
Sir Campselot - pico de gallo, 7 layer dip, chips, dessert, onions and peppers.
collinsfam_tx - Refried Beans, Chips and Homemade Salsa, stuffed jalapenos 
Texas Friends - beef fajita meat 
Outtahere - paper products, enchilada casserole, corn tortillas and Sopapilla cheesecake.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - FYI - we will have a full compliment including Mom and her Sister!

Sopapilla Cheesecake? Wow...can't wait to try it!

We also have a Birthday to celebrate on Friday night!














A Friday the 13th birthday??
















-CC


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark,

Looks like we will attend the rally, if they have a spot opened. I called tonight and left a message for them to call me. Mary said she will make the carrot cake, if you like (same one she made for the summer ralley). What else do we need? We will pay toward the meat. It will probably be late friday for arrival and leave out on Tuesday.

Attending 3 adults and 1 child, including 17 yr girl/13 yr boy

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Don't bring anything to protect you from the rain. Don't jinx the possibility of us getting some wet stuff that we so desperately need. The ranchers are selling off all their cattle because they can't afford to feed them, there are brush fires everywhere and the farmers need to plant. If we get poured on it will be OK we can work around it. Mark is the Pavilion available for the potluck Saturday night? I don't even know what infocon to use









http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findwe...rchType=WEATHER


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Sam (Ghosty),

Just FYI: I did not see that you had read the reply I sent to your PM. I called Pecan Park Monday and spoke to Phylis. She has moved you nto our site at Pecan Park at the SM rally.

Curtis


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Add Guacamole to our list of stuff we will bring....

Bryan


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't want to spoil your fun, but we are sure hoping to get the rain starting tomorrow (Wednesday). Predictions are for it to taper off Saturday and Sunday. Here is wishing you a wet weekend (or if you think that is a jinx - then a very dry and hot weekend.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't mind the rain so much as I do the colder temps!

I left Austin at 6AM this morning. Blustery and rain,temps falling. Got home to Abilene at 10AM.....45 degrees and breezy.

Looks like rainy conditions and cooler temps for at least the next couple of days. Maybe warm up a little on Saturday. OH wel. we do have trailers.....And the outlet malls.

Mark


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

mswalt said:


> I don't mind the rain so much as I do the colder temps!
> 
> I left Austin at 6AM this morning. Blustery and rain,temps falling. Got home to Abilene at 10AM.....45 degrees and breezy.
> 
> ...


Well, some will have their trailers. Oh yea, I am going to bring a CHARCOAL grill and some mesquite. For those that would like, I will also demonstrate cooking without PROPANE, weather permitting.







What time do you plan to kick off the pot luck?

Happy Camping









Curtis & Donna


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What time do you plan to kick off the pot luck?


Usually kicks off about 5PM.

See you there.

Mark


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, here I've been talking trash for the last couple of weeks and guess what? We are going to have to gracefully wus out, I mean bow out, on this trip. Our plans have changed and we have to go up to Marshall, TX to see our daughter this weekend. The good news is that at least when we do finally get to meet you guys we WILL have our TT.

Have Fun, be safe and Happy Camping!









Curtis & Donna


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Weather update for the area: Friday, 90% chance of rain but tapering off this evening, 20% chance on Saturday w/temps of 52high/40low, Sunday 20% chance of rain w/temps of 66high/42low, and Monday mostly sunny w/temps of 75high/45low.

Burn ban may be lifted when you arrive. Enjoy your trip. I am heading out to Big Bend in the a.m.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We really wanted to be there, but it just didn't work out...Terri is in Vegas (on a girls trip) and I'm home with the boys (Aidan has a fever), so we won't make it this time. Also our spring break is just now starting. On the bright side, we'll be in Corpus next week (with the Outback) hopefully having some beach fun.

Enjoy the rally..we'll see you guys at the next one in SA (already have reservations).


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

We are packing up and heading that way soon.... that long 25 mile trip!!! See everyone soon!

laura


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope to see pics up here soon. I hope the weather wasn't too bad. I look forward to the next rally we can make. Timing is always tough for us.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got back from San Marcos. Had a great time seeing some old and new friends!

Thanks to Sam, Glenn, and Paul for helping me with my "tire problems." I don't know what I'd do without you.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Just got back from San Marcos. Had a great time seeing some old and new friends!
> 
> Thanks to Sam, Glenn, and Paul for helping me with my "tire problems." I don't know what I'd do without you.
> 
> Mark


Glad that you made it home safely. The weather is improving, wish ya'll could have stayed longer. Looking forward to seeing everyone at Blazing Star.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The weather is improving


Speaking of weather.......Rally weather was 45 degrees and rain Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Leave Sunday, an hour out of San Marcos, the sun comes out. Get home to Abilene, 73 degrees and sunny! Go figure!

Had a good time anyway. I always do hanging around with you Texas Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark and Tish, Thank you so much for organizing the get together and for all of your hard work! We had such a good time and look forward to seeing y'all at the fall get together! Happy Camping!​


mswalt said:


> > The weather is improving
> 
> 
> Speaking of weather.......Rally weather was 45 degrees and rain Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Leave Sunday, an hour out of San Marcos, the sun comes out. Get home to Abilene, 73 degrees and sunny! Go figure!
> ...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Texas Friends said:


> > The weather is improving
> 
> 
> Speaking of weather.......Rally weather was 45 degrees and rain Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. Leave Sunday, an hour out of San Marcos, the sun comes out. Get home to Abilene, 73 degrees and sunny! Go figure!
> ...


[/quote]

Yes - thanks to Mark and Tish - we sure do appreciate it!!!

Curtis


----------

